# Smoked calamari



## karzapart55 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi im looking for a recipe for smoked stuffed calamari, with crab meat.  Thanks   By the way, im using a MES


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Karzapart55

I would suggest you contact Leah.  She is truly amazing with this kind of thing









Leah Elisheva
​

Gary


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2013)

Been known to do the odd calamari dish. There is no middle ground,its hot & fast or low ,slow braise. 

Little tricky with crab meat.

Check my last post of Thai/Vietnamese stuffed calamari.

Leah does some standout dishes with all the relatives in that family ,Octopus,cuttlefish etc.

Mick


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Good Morning Great Fabulous Gentlemen and Happy Friday!

Just finding this, and I am so happy to always share any input that I can or to help in any way with anything if able, indeed; and then I also would have suggested Moikel/Mick, and so it's comforting to log on and see the same shared enthusiasm. Fantastic stuff!

I love this site, and the input and various twists and tastes on food!

Thank you very much for your kind comments, and Karzapart55, I'm excited to hear about your creation, and how it works out! You can stuff anything at all into the squid bodies (well, maybe not your in-laws or something, but anything smaller than a tennis ball anyway) and so have fun!!!!!

Meanwhile, happy Friday to all!!! A new video from zany "Leah Land" shall post later today. Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2013)

I am thinking a combination of my Crab Cake mix as a stuffing and my interpretation of Mick's Calamari ripiene e fornato Sauce. Stuff the Squid, assemble ala Mick with the Tomato based sauce and Smoke in the MES at 275°F for 2 hours or until tender...

You didn't say how much you wish to make or what size Squid you are using so I will give a general recipe for the stuffing and sauce. If the Crab mix is too much make some Crab Cakes with the remainder...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111859/calamari-ripiene-e-fornato-calamari-stuffed-oven-baked

Crab Cake Mix/Stuffing

1Lb Crab Meat...picked over to remove any shell fragments...Try using a Black Light...Makes 'em GLOW!

1lg Eggs

3/4C Mayo

1C Panko Bread crumbs or 1/2C Regular Bread Crumbs

1/4C Scallion...Fine dice, about 3-4 each

1/4C Roasted Red Pepper... Fine dice, one half a roasted and peeled pepper (Other half reserved for Sauce*)

1T Roasted Garlic...About 4-5 cloves minced, (Roast a whole Head and remaining reserved for Sauce**)

1tsp Old Bay

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Lemon Juice, half a fresh Lemon

Combine all but the Crab and rest 15 minutes for flavors to develope and Bread Crumbs to soften.

Gently fold in Crab Meat. Stuff the Squid tubes with what ever they will take leaving room to attach Tentacles.

Use remaining mix to make Crab Cakes

Measure out 4 ounce Cakes on to cookie sheet and Bake at 450*F until Golden about 20 minutes.

Note: Whole recipe Makes about 6 each...

Grape Tomato Sauce for Crab Stuffed Squid

2-3T Extra Virgin Olive Oil

2 pints Grape Tomatoes

1C Sweet Onion, half a large onion sliced thin.

1/2ea Roasted Red Pepper*, cut in thin strips.

1T Roasted Garlic**, About 4-5 cloves minced.

2-3ea Garlic cloves, minced.

1 Small Bay Leaf

2T Fresh Parsley, chopped.

1T Fresh Oregano, chopped (1tsp Dry oregano)

8oz Clam Juice or Fish Stock

4oz White Wine

1T White/Red Wine Vinegar (Balsamic Vinegar would be good too.)

1/2tsp Fresh Ground Black Pepper

Red Pepper Flakes to taste

Sugar as needed to balance Acidity.

Water as needed to come 1/2 way up Squid.

Heat the oil over Med/High heat.

Add Onion and Peppers and saute until golden.

Add Tomatoes, Bay Leaf and both types Garlic and saute until the Tomatoes burst. Reduce heat if the onions are getting too dark.

Add Clam Juice, Wine, Vinegar, Black and Red Pepper Flakes.

Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes.

Add Parsley and Oregano simmer 1 minute.

Adjust Seasoning adding small amounts of Sugar as needed.

Don't add Salt until dish is done Smoking. Then add as needed.

Remove from heat and cool. This can be made 1 day ahead.

Spray a baking dish or disposable pan with PAM.

Place the cooled sauce in the pan add stuffed Squid and water to come up half way up the Squid.

Smoke at 275°F for 2 hours or until Squid is tender.

If sauce is very watery, remove Squid to a warm plate. Put the sauce in a Saute Pan and reduce the sauce to desired consistency over medium heat. Adjust seasoning adding Salt and Pepper as needed. Also add a splash of Vinegar or pinch of Sugar to balance flavor.

Serve with Crusty Bread and the same White Wine used in the Sauce.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

That sounds the best yet! Although Chef JJ is the 'go-to' for any "best" recipe, and so that makes sense!!! Terrific stuff! Cheers to all! That sounds sensational!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## karzapart55 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas! Love this site!  Merry Christmas, and Manga bono


----------

